# What And How Do We Carry?



## Spenser

What, and how do we all carry?

Does the circumstances you're carrying in dictate what you pack? For instance, if you're out and about on private land, are you carrying openly with a belt or shoulder holster?

Work dictate how you carry?

Just curious. There's options here.


----------



## Spenser

Nothing Like Options.....


----------



## Baldy

Well for the last 10 months or so I been carrying .380 mouse in front pocket at home and .45 IWB when I go out.

Best Baldy.


----------



## Todd

Best scenario is 2 guns; XD40 and KelTec P3AT as a BUG. Sometimes I'll just carry the KelTec though if my outfit doesn't permit the carrying of a full size gun. IWB for the XD and pocket for the KelTec.


----------



## tony pasley

I carry a full size 45acp either aColt Double Eagle or 1911a1 most time OWB hot weather IWB.


----------



## Maximo

It's May in Texas so we already have warm weather so I will be going with an IWB most of the time. For me the M&P compact is almost the perfect carry gun. Works great IWB, OWB, shoulder, belly band, pocket (vest), Daily planner holster, Sissy pack, and put in the mag with flush plate and it even works well on the ankle.


----------



## Mike Barham

When not on deployment, I carried a Glock 26 IWB. I am not sure a 9mm +P should be in the same category as a little .380, though.

I did just buy a Glock 23 from a forum member (wife picked it up), so we'll see if that changes things.


----------



## 2400




----------



## SuckLead

Man, I ticked a few of those boxes! LOL! Didn't have an option for a .380 on the ankle, and normally that is where my Bersa can be found.


----------



## Spenser

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> When not on deployment, I carried a Glock 26 IWB. I am not sure a 9mm +P should be in the same category as a little .380, though.
> 
> I did just buy a Glock 23 from a forum member (wife picked it up), so we'll see if that changes things.


Truthfully, I was having a hard time deciding how to group the calibers. Since they are roughly the same diameter, I threw the .380, .38, and the 9mm together. It seems most gun pundits place the .380 in the "barely acceptable for self-defense" category. Bigger than the .32, which was the largest mouse gun I could think of, but certainly not in the .40 or better class.

I don't feel undergunned with the 9mm either.


----------



## Spenser

SuckLead said:


> Man, I ticked a few of those boxes! LOL! Didn't have an option for a .380 on the ankle, and normally that is where my Bersa can be found.


Yeah, I should have added an ankle option. I was thinking about it, and went brain dead for some reason. I guess that fits in the "other" option.

I had the feeling that most of us carried in multiple styles and manners. Looks like I was right.

Gun pundits seem to be unanimous in the assertion that you should only carry what you have practiced extensively with, and stick to one method and weapon for familiarity's sake. I think this is close to impossible (or at least highly impractical) for an average concealed carrying citizen who is not an LEO. It seems different situations call for different carry methods and weapons. As Maximo pointed out, us Texans don't get to wear jackets year-round, so our carry options narrow as the mercury rises.

I'm still holding out for a single-stack pocket 9mm. I'm tempted to try a Kahr, and I have hopes for the new Walther to suit my pocket preferences. Let's hope they get it right. The Glock website appears to hint they might have one in the works as well. About darn time.


----------



## Revolver

Spenser said:


> Gun pundits seem to be unanimous in the assertion that you should only carry what you have practiced extensively with, and stick to one method and weapon for familiarity's sake. I think this is close to impossible (or at least highly impractical) for an average concealed carrying citizen who is not an LEO. It seems different situations call for different carry methods and weapons. As Maximo pointed out, us Texans don't get to wear jackets year-round, so our carry options narrow as the mercury rises.


There are smaller variants of many full sized sidearms available if that's what you meant. So I would say it is possible. Personally, I don't go smaller than a K frame and I'm quite proficient with them. It's also not unusual for me to wear a jacket of some sort during the heat and humidity(which is always in FL) as my primary source of transportation has two wheels.


----------



## jwkimber45

HK USPc .45 in a Alessi CQC/s


----------



## Bob Wright

*How I carry?*

I carry a Smith & Wesson 2 1/2" Model 19 .357 Magnum, in a Don Hume belt holster. Sometimes I've grabbed up a Smith 442 and stuffed it in my hip pocket for a quick outing and return.

Tennessee does not require concealed carry, but I've found it more prudent. In cool weather I cover my gun with a sport coat or jacket.

It seldom gets over 100 degrees here, so in summer I can cover with a Western style vest that is long enough.

Bob Wright


----------



## PKO220

When I'm out on my 10 speed bicycle, I carry a hammerless Ruger SP101 .357 mag in a fanny pouch. :smt023


----------



## Dreadnought

9mm is a light calibre?
Only leather IWB, full size duty guns in .40 cal. or 9 mm for me. Extra mag in the left pocket.


----------



## Spenser

Looks like IWB leads the pack overall.


----------



## dave421

I carry a G26 in a custom IWB holster. Tried pocket carry with a P-3AT and it always felt really weird and I guess I just carry too much stuff in my pockets for it to not be intrusive.


----------



## Revolver

Dreadnought said:


> 9mm is a light calibre?


Yes but so are the "heavier calibers" listed and anything chambered in a conventional sidearm.


----------



## Quiet

Depending on clothing options...

Kel-Tec P-32 in pocket holster, ankle holster or IWB holster.
Glock Model 30 in IWB holster, OWB holster or "fanny" pack


----------



## Dr.K

Summer = pocket holstered .38 revolver (most of the time here in louisiana)

any weather permitting extra cover garmet = IWB kimber ultra .45, or Sig 229 9mm


----------



## Spenser

For those of you who go with the ankle holster:

What kind works best? How to best set one up?

How big a pistol can you get away with on the ankle? I read a ridiculous detective book wherein the lead character carried a Beretta mini-Cougar in an ankle holster. He would have walked like an extra from NIGHT OF THE LIVING DEAD in reality.


----------



## Chow Chow

I carry a Remington 700 Police with a silencer in a guitar case :smt023


----------



## P97

I carry a Ruger P97 in a IWB Holster.


----------



## Spenser

Chow Chow said:


> I carry a Remington 700 Police with a silencer in a guitar case :smt023


Definitely fits under the "Something Else Altogether" category.

Must draw some stares in the grocery store, though...:mrgreen:


----------



## KingAirDriver

Around the house, and when the outfit won't permit carry of my larger guns, I carry a P3AT in my front pocket...actually had to draw it recently when some guy walked into my house!! :smt107 :smt104 :smt108 

I prefer to carry my HK USPc 9mm or XD-9sc IWB in a Crossbreed Super Tuck. I can even get away carrying my Beretta 96 in the same holster- it's great!


----------



## Vom Kriege

I don't understand the classifications in the poll. .38 is classified as a light caliber while .357 is classified as a heavy caliber. Plus, my 9mm carry ammo has 127gr bullets while my .357 carry ammo is typically 125gr, but I normally carry 110gr .38sp ammo in my snubby.


----------



## Benzbuilder

I carry IWB w/o a holster. My Kimber fits great in shorts or jeans.:smt023


----------



## Spenser

Vom Kriege said:


> I don't understand the classifications in the poll. .38 is classified as a light caliber while .357 is classified as a heavy caliber. Plus, my 9mm carry ammo has 127gr bullets while my .357 carry ammo is typically 125gr, but I normally carry 110gr .38sp ammo in my snubby.


Sorry for the confusion. When I ranked them, I really put them in terms of what I think are harder hitting, as opposed to bullet weight. I should have used different nomenclature. In my own little warped mind, I put the 9mm, .380, and .38 in about the same category , with the "mouseguns" in the .22 to .32 range.

In the heavier-hitting calibers I put the .40, .357, .357 sig and .45 in roughly the same categories. I think most would agree those are recognized as a bit more powerful than a .380, .38 and 9mm, which in turn are recognized as a bit more powerful than a .32, etc.

Again, this is the way I rank them in my mind, as opposed to anything an expert might have to say about them. Again, sorry for the confusion, but it made for easier grouping in the poll questions. At least to me.....


----------



## Spenser

I also notice that ankle holsters are not a very popular option, though I found one that seems to work better than any others I've come across. It's the Galco Cop ankle band.

Anybody else tried one? Impressions?


----------



## Charlie

Like the Texas guys said.............summer seems to be all the time with maybe the exception of from Thanksgiving to Valentine's Day if we're lucky! I prefer to carry my Colt .45 Defender IWB and my P7 on the belt or IWB when it's too warm for my Colt Commander OWB (covered by jacket, etc.). I like to carry the biggest caliber gun that will work for the season. :mrgreen:


----------



## Queeqeg

I live 12 miles north of the Gulf of Mexico in Alabama..it gets a little hot here too..so small rust resistant firearms are my preference


----------



## stormbringerr

*carry*

i mostly carry iwb xd service 40 cal. if i were on private land i would carry owb my holster is reversible.


----------



## BAC

No handgun, no holster yet. 

I keep thinking about it though, especially since I am in the southern half of Florida by the Gulf coast. Humidity is year-round ('cept for those brief periods right after a hurricane comes through), and like in Texas there is really only a _brief_ period of time where cold-weather-wear is realistic. Worse yet is I have a slim build, so my clothing is even more limited.

The only place I really wear long anything is at work (slacks and short-sleeve button-up shirt), so ankle is an option, as is any dark gun with a dark IWB holster (since I wait tables, I can easily hide it behind the apron if it's too noticable at my hip. When I'm not working, I'll probably be carrying IWB and not caring overmuch how "concealed" "concealed" is; so long as it suits the law, it's fine by me, since the more "concealed" a weapon is the a) less it deters crime, and b) less easy it is to draw.

I'll have to call the local LEOs' office to see if open-carry is an option in Florida, since I can't seem to find any yay-or-nay laws to clarify.

-B


----------



## LoneWolf

BAC said:


> No handgun, no holster yet.
> 
> I keep thinking about it though, especially since I am in the southern half of Florida by the Gulf coast. Humidity is year-round ('cept for those brief periods right after a hurricane comes through), and like in Texas there is really only a _brief_ period of time where cold-weather-wear is realistic. Worse yet is I have a slim build, so my clothing is even more limited.
> 
> The only place I really wear long anything is at work (slacks and short-sleeve button-up shirt), so ankle is an option, as is any dark gun with a dark IWB holster (since I wait tables, I can easily hide it behind the apron if it's too noticable at my hip. When I'm not working, I'll probably be carrying IWB and not caring overmuch how "concealed" "concealed" is; so long as it suits the law, it's fine by me, since the more "concealed" a weapon is the a) less it deters crime, and b) less easy it is to draw.
> 
> I'll have to call the local LEOs' office to see if open-carry is an option in Florida, since I can't seem to find any yay-or-nay laws to clarify.
> 
> -B


If thats what you are truly wanting to do then look more into a small games lic. Not sure if that works in florida but here to open carry all you need is a small game permite. Hope this helps


----------



## Old Padawan

*1911*

I have carried a 1911 on and off for the last 20 years. I try other guns now and then but I allways come back to a 4 - 41/4" 1911. 
Right now I am carrying a Colt Combat Commander with a hard Chrome finish (I will rust a gun F-A-S-T). I wear Galco Gunleather exclusivly. I prefer a USA in the spleen carry but sometimes go to the hip(Royal Guard) or shoulder (Miami Classic).


----------



## drummin man 627

BAC. One musician that I work with carries a Kel-Tec P-3AT in a "pocket wallet" in his right rear pocket. He has "something else" (I don't know what) "in the truck". He plays Bass, so he stands while working. He disguises it with a piece of paper sticking above it, so that it looks like an over-stuffed wallet.
We work mostly in Pinellas, and Manatee Counties.


----------



## BAC

Huh. Honestly, I keep forgetting the tiny pocket guns.

No open-carry policy in Florida, too, I've found. Which is alright, makes the missus less anxious (she doesn't care much for guns, trying to help her get over that but we're on vastly different schedules).

I suppose I'll default to IWB carrying, but ankle seems to hold interest for me also. How secure are ankle holsters?


-B


----------



## drummin man 627

BAC I forgot to mention. In Florida, a C.W.P. is not valid in any establishment that serves alcoholic beverages. I think that includes employees. I know of one bartender who carries in her boot. When I asked her if that was legal, she said.....well I won't print what she said. But, you should check into it. Of course if you don't serve booze, it's a moot point.
Also, as long as I'm here, a "belly band" is another option that wasn't mentioned. And consider Middle Of Back. It might keep someones coke out of your gun.


----------



## BAC

I've heard that too, actually, so it's funny you mention that.

I was speaking to one of the restaurant's bartenders recently and she mentioned the same thing. I believe it must the the establishment's owner's gun, and on his or her person. The woman I spoke with also said this was a national thing, too, but I'm not sure where to find a law to verify it (becoming less and less internet savvy, it seems).


-B


----------



## Wagon Master

I always carry my Kel-Tec P32 in my weak side pocket and whenever I can, my FiveseveN on my strong side hip.


----------



## milquetoast

Depending on the clothing/activity:
Kel-Tec .32 (gym, running, dress slacks with tucked-in shirt)
S&W 342 .38 (IWB with shorts/T-shirt, pocket with 5.11 shorts or pants)
various 1911 .45s (IWB with sport coat, or Hawaiian shirt)
Kel-Tec .40 in briefcase w/hidden compartment, for work/meetings
P13 .45 in center console of car


----------



## Old Padawan

drummin man 627 said:


> BAC. One musician that I work with carries a Kel-Tec P-3AT in a "pocket wallet" in his right rear pocket.


Gun wallets are illigal to use. PerBATF your not allowed to stor/carry your gun in something that will allow it to function without taking it out. That is a very general description of the law.
It was intended to keeppeople from using those briefcase holsters that fired the gun from the inside of the case. It was a toy used for MAC and Uzi autos.
There must have been a rash of shootings to cause the ruling. It was probably similar to the huge number of drive by bayonettings the Clintons stopped.


----------



## Todd

Old Padawan said:


> Gun wallets are illigal to use. PerBATF your not allowed to stor/carry your gun in something that will allow it to function without taking it out. That is a very general description of the law.
> It was intended to keeppeople from using those briefcase holsters that fired the gun from the inside of the case. It was a toy used for MAC and Uzi autos.
> There must have been a rash of shootings to cause the ruling. It was probably similar to the huge number of drive by bayonettings the Clintons stopped.


I thought he was talking about a holster like this one.

http://www.pocketholsters.com/Kel-Tec_Pocket_Wallet_Holster/kel-tec_pocket_wallet_holster.html


----------



## Texasdoc

I carry a Kimber Pro Carry 2 in 45 ACP in a kickpatrick Texas Strong side holster with a 2 mag carrier. 

Doc


----------



## TalonArms_R

I voted heavy caliber (.45ACP) IWB.
My everyday carry is a Colt CCO in a Milt Sparks Versa MaxII. 
On occasion, I will carry a Kahr PM9 in a Galco pocket holster if a tucked in shirt and ties is required dress. 

On a road trip, I carry an STI Tactical in a cross draw holster. With a 140mm magazine, that gives me 19+1 rounds of 147.gr TAP. :smt023


----------



## Old Padawan

Todd said:


> I thought he was talking about a holster like this one.


OK, Thats a pocket holster. I was refering to a "wallet Holster" You take the gun out of the pocket holster, you actually remove holster and gun with a wallet holster.
http://www.rirwin.com/images/handgu11.jpg


----------



## drummin man 627

Old Padawan. I must admit that I didn't acually see what he was talking about. He mearly opened his pocket for me to see, but he didn't remove it from his pocket for an inspection. Maybe he just used the wrong term.
He did use the word "wallet".


----------



## dogngun

Depends on circumstances, but usually in a fanny pack. Laugh all you want...I carry some large guns in there, as well as usually a smaller BUG in my offside pocket, again, if the circumstances dictate.
I DON'T ever carry a black leather fanny pack, but a brown nylon "tourist" type thing for my really large guns (5" Model 29 .44 mag, full size 1911, HiPower's, lately a 59 series S&W 15 shot with spare mag).

I also have several other packs with Adidas,etc. "sporty" logos that serve for smaller guns (2 1/2" Model 19, Chief Special)
I have been "made" twice in over 10 years of carry in the pouch.
Sometimes carry the Chief Special in a Milt Sparks IWB, sometimes in a pocket.

I never carry a small gun only...smallest is a .38 special...and always with at least one reload.
( I'm kind of on the edge of going with more autos and selling some of my old Smith revolvers. I feel like I'm moving into the Twentieth Century after it's already over.)
Thanks.

Mark


----------



## mvslay

drummin man 627 said:


> BAC. One musician that I work with carries a Kel-Tec P-3AT in a "pocket wallet" in his right rear pocket. He has "something else" (I don't know what) "in the truck". He plays Bass, so he stands while working. He disguises it with a piece of paper sticking above it, so that it looks like an over-stuffed wallet.
> We work mostly in Pinellas, and Manatee Counties.


Bassist with an overstuffed wallet. That's an obvious ruse. J/K. I carry IWB a Kimber Ultra Compact Stainless or a Taurus .357 J frame rip off. I had a guitar player buddy in Atlanta that used to keep a .38 stuck to the magnet in the back of a Fender amp. It had a slat of wood that covered it nicely.


----------



## PhilR.

During the summer, if I'm in shorts I will carry a Seecamp in an Uncle Mike's clip-on IWB, or a Hume belt holster if I'm in jeans. I will occasionally use a Hume pocket holster or a Galco push-up IWB when in dress slacks.

During the winter, I will carry a Glock 26 in a Hume JIT belt holster. For quick and short outings I will sometimes just stick the 26 into an Uncle Mike's IWB, which is a very comfortable holster that works quite well. I also just purchased a Null shoulder holster to be used if I will be in the car for a long time, but I've yet to use it. I also have a S&W 442 that I will just drop in a jacket pocket when I'm out for short trips.

The Don Hume JIT doesn't have a retention strap, but it does hold onto the weapon quite well. You can turn cartwheels with the weapon holstered, and it won't fall out. The UM IWB's work very well, and are the most comfortable IWB's I've tried so far. The side against the body is higher, which keeps the metal off of the skin. Supposedly the material has a sweat barrier as well. Of course they won't last as long as a leather or hard plastic holster, but they cost a lot less, and serve the purpose of occasional light use quite well.

PhilR.


----------



## IMI-Trent

<----Newbie here!

I have a Baby Eagle in .40, but I'd like something a little smaller and lighter to carry, and am particularly interested in revolvers (not exclusively). I haven't really experimented with any carrying styles, since I don't have a CHL or the disposable income to buy multiple holsters, but I'm pretty sure that a pocket carry or IWB would fit best with my day to day routine. Any advice on firearms suitable for me? 

Thanks, and Gig 'em!

Trent


----------



## drummin man 627

Here's my "short" answer (opinion) : Short bbl (3 in or less), Stainless steel (easier maintenance), 6 shot, .357 magnum.
I researched untill I was dizzy, well dizzier. For my "first ever" gun, I bought a used Dan Wesson. It's stainless, .357 mag, with 2 1/2 in bbl. I mostly shoot .38 specials, but keep Cor-Bon .357s in it.
I chose the calber for it's versatilty. 
Check the Revolver thread for better educated and experienced opinions, but I think you'll find that the consensis about the same as my post. This is not a pocket gun.
You need to factor in your situation(s) to find what best suits your needs.
If you decide to purchase a used revo, memorize this link. I keep it in my Favorite List. 
http://www.handloads.com/articles/default.asp?id=19 
Good luck. Have fun.


----------



## IMI-Trent

Cool, thanks D!


----------



## Natureboypkr

I carry my XD-40 most of the time in these compression underwear I ordered from a site for concealed carry gear


----------



## jenglish

For the past five or six years, it has been the Walther P99 in 9mm or 40SW (depending on my preference that day) in an IWB or leather OWB. Many days at my former employment, I would wear a leather shoulder holster.


----------



## James NM

I carry a Kahr P40, Walther P99c 9mm, or SW99 .40, depending on cover garments. Always OWB, usually leather belt slide, occasionally kydex paddle. On the hottest and/or most casual of days (maybe 15 days a year) I carry a Keltec P3AT in a front pocket.

I also make it a point to carry a knife everyday, something I only started doing when I started to conceal carry.


----------



## JeffWard

Kahr PM40, in the right rear pocket, sights removed, ArmaLaser attached. Spare mag in left front pocket.

-Jeff


----------



## Fan45acp

Spenser said:


> What, and how do we all carry?
> 
> Does the circumstances you're carrying in dictate what you pack? For instance, if you're out and about on private land, are you carrying openly with a belt or shoulder holster?
> 
> Work dictate how you carry?
> 
> Just curious. There's options here.


In summer weather I carry a SP101 in a Don Hume IWB. In the fall,winter I carry a Kimber Tac II Custom in a Kirkland IWB.
J.H. :smt033


----------



## ki4dmh

G-21 in a Disantis owb.
Scott


----------



## Tactical Tom

Icarrya Glock 19 IWB holster-free most of the time, then I sometimes use an uncle mikes law enforcment kydex.


----------



## JeffWard

Swapped the Kahr PM40, for a SA XD9SC. Thicker, but a gun I can practice with, and shoot a lot.

Now it's predominantly IWB... Still shopping for a rig. Testing EVERYTHING...

Suggestions?


----------



## audiologic

I love my Sig P226 .40S&W with my Galco Royal Gaurd. But that usually requires the "colder" week or so that we get in Miami to cover up properly, being that i'm 5'8" and 130lbs. Usually it's my Glock 26 with the Galco UDC.

I'm looking to get a 1911 compact, any sugestions on one that someone may have that would recomend?


----------



## Racerx

audiologic said:


> I'm looking to get a 1911 compact, any sugestions on one that someone may have that would recomend?


Just picked up a Detonics Combat Master, it fits in the small IWB holster I bought for my AMT DAO. I'll fire it today and let you know how it does!:smt023


----------



## Bob Wright

Spenser said:


> For those of you who go with the ankle holster:
> 
> What kind works best? How to best set one up?
> 
> How big a pistol can you get away with on the ankle? I read a ridiculous detective book wherein the lead character carried a Beretta mini-Cougar in an ankle holster. He would have walked like an extra from NIGHT OF THE LIVING DEAD in reality.


I can't imagine a Texan considering an ankle holster. Your boot top gets in the way! Plus trying to pull the leg of your jeans up to clear your boot.

Bob Wright


----------



## cncguns

Usually Have a 9mm on the ankle, sometimes a 357 on the belt.
If I'm in the woods scouting or hiking I'll have it on the hip...


----------



## soldierboy029

*Iwb*

I carry a Sig 229R IWB in 40 S&W, it doesn't weigh me down is easy for me to conceal and I feel well armed if anything arises and I know it will work and put the bullets where put the sights


----------



## geesal

*What I carry*

If my clothing allows (jacket, coat) I have a P94(.40) with an IWB soft leather holster. Mostly I have a NAA .32 IWB using a flexible cell phone case. In the market for a 3" .40 that I would carry most of the time. Had a PT145 but the trigger pin broke at the range one day and never felt comfortable carrying it again.


----------



## Big_Jim

*How I carry?*

I usually have a 642 on my ankle or pocket. When I go bigger its a G17,G22,G23 or 1911 depending on my mood, usually IWB.


----------



## gt1911

I carry a Pt1911 in an IWB galco holster. 
Very comfortable.


----------



## gearguy

I carry a Kahr PM9 either on my belt in a Galco holster, or in a wallet type holster in a pocket. My Kimber Tactical Pro II sometimes is worn on my belt, but the Kahr is much easier to conceal.


----------



## jmg

My beretta 81 fs is a 32 but it´s surely too big for a pocket holster.
I use it OWB with a spare mag in a mag pouch.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

GTD said:


> _Deleted due to advocacy of illegal activity._


I also live in Illinois, where we don't have the right to carry to protect ourselves and our loved ones. rayer: Anyways, that's a whole other thread. If I were you I wouldn't carry at all, anywhere, or anytime in Illinois. Not only is it illegal but you're screwed if you get caught. Just my opinion. Let's hope they pass some laws giving us our rights back, but I'm not setting my hopes too high :snipe:

-Jeff-


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Always a mini-.45 in my pocket, occasionally an Officers' Model .45 in a Mernickle high-ride on my belt. Once in a while, my wife has a .38 J-frame IWB.


----------



## camguy

Beretta 92FS IWB at six o'clock.


----------



## Guest

Recently, a CZ 82 in 9x18. Before that 38's, .380's and a 9 mili mili.


----------



## DSVETeran1990

145pro or CZ 9mm in denim painters style jeans or carhart work pants front pocket. there thick and loose enough to carry comfortable and allow setting down without pinching the twins. :smt1099:smt023


----------



## ander254

How secure are ankle holsters? Im thinking about getting a glock 30 or 36 but wear dress slacks with tucked in shirt everyday. Ive thought about a small keltec in the pocket but i think i want something in the .40-.45 range. I dont think a g36 would fit that nice in a dress slacks  but I might get some intrigued looks from the ladies.:smt023


----------



## BigJim22602

these choices are great..... but what the heck do FAT guys use.....


----------



## brisk21

I carry a 8" S&W X-Frame 500 magnum in a shoulder holster. My backup gun is a Desert Eagle 44 magnum autoloader I carry in my waistband. 

Just kidding!, but can you imagine? Seriously, I carry a S&W snubbie .38 in a paddle holster, but I am going to be getting that new Ruger LCP .380 as soon as I can.


----------



## Todd

BigJim22602 said:


> these choices are great..... but what the heck do FAT guys use.....





brisk21 said:


> I carry a 8" S&W X-Frame 500 magnum in a shoulder holster. My backup gun is a Desert Eagle 44 magnum autoloader I carry in my waistband.


I think you just found the solution for BigJim's dilemma. :anim_lol:


----------



## Dan

S&w 638 038 Iwb.


----------



## TampaSsgt

Being in Florida, where it is usually always hot, I carry a Colt Combat Commander in ( Satin Nickle Finish) .45 ACP in a IWB holster. 

I have advised my wife that when she buys me a shirt, that it is always one that I can wear untucked, so it will cover my Commander.

I have found that it carrys well in a IWB and have no problem keeping it "concealed".

Gives me a sense of satisfaction feeling that .45 ACP on my 3 o'clock!!

:draw:


----------



## B R Y A N

well since I live in south florida I've found that the best way for me is to have my sc XD 9mm 10+1 with a glaco leather iwb at about 2 o'clock. On long trips in the car I normally have it in the center counsol.

you know what helps alot is if you buy your jeans one size bigger. 36 fits me perfectly but I have the old lady buy them in 38's It fit my gun like a glove.


----------



## tekhead1219

Todd said:


> Best scenario is 2 guns; XD40 and KelTec P3AT as a BUG. Sometimes I'll just carry the KelTec though if my outfit doesn't permit the carrying of a full size gun. IWB for the XD and pocket for the KelTec.


+1 on the 2 guns except I have IWB for XD .45 and pocket for .380 LCP
:smt023


----------



## BigJim22602

Well I answered my own question.....

I bought a Galco U.S.A holster for my Bersa Thunder 380 and it hides perfectly under my spare tire.

I plan on buying the same holster for my Sig 228 once the weather starts to cool down.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Playboy Penguin

*I chose four options.*

I prefer to carry a larger caliber (.357-.45acp) gun OWB when possible. Usually one of these four.










I will also carry smaller guns in smaller calibers (.380acp-9mm) when I need something a bit smaller or thinner than my normal guns for OWB carry. Usually one of the three below. I will also take that Seecamp .380 (I chose mouse gun in a pocket even though it is a .380acp and not a .32acp) and carry it in a wallet holster when I cannot conceal a belt holster.










I also quite often carry a gun in a fanny pack in hot weather, when riding my motorcycle, or hiking. I use the Blackhawk Weapon Pack pictured below. I do not consider it a "nerd pouch" but I do sometimes feel (after catching a glimps of myself in a store window as I step out of my F-150 with my fanny pack, short hair, and Birkenstocks) That I should probably put a "Lesbian and Proud" bumper sticker on my truck.


----------



## BigJim22602

well for a lesbian you got nice legs.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Playboy Penguin

> well for a lesbian you got nice legs


Thanks.


----------



## Ram Rod

I carry 24/7 except for on the job. Around home I'm concealed, but more relaxed. Winter usually OWB under a jacket depending on weather. If I'm going to a restaurant and might take off the jacket it will be IWB with tucked or untucked shirt. Sometimes I carry crossdraw in winter or both strong side/crossdraw IWB/OWB. Summer is IWB only under untucked shirt mainly, but I've tucked them in before over the G27. I've got 9mm, 40 S&W, and 45ACP pistols. All of them see carry at one time or another. Hope I answered some of your questions. By the way--the top photo was a quikie-----I do have a quality 1 1/2" and 1 1/4" thick leather belts for carry.


----------



## Spenser

Bob Wright said:


> I can't imagine a Texan considering an ankle holster. Your boot top gets in the way! Plus trying to pull the leg of your jeans up to clear your boot.
> 
> Bob Wright


I agree completely on that one. I wear boots about 50% of the time, which forces pocket carry on those days. The ankle rig just doesn't work well with boots. Galco does make a boot extension with my ankle rig of choice, that I'm considering. Anybody have experiences with those?


----------



## Ptarmigan

I carry a S&W model 640 (.38 Special) in a pocket holster most of the time. Sometimes I do carry my Glock 19 in either an OWB or IWB holster.


----------



## TitanIron

So far I have a ruger gp100 4'', blued, in an IWB holster and can carry it wearing shorts and a t-shirt with no worries of printing. I'm waiting on some O.T. at work to adopt a glock 27, we'll see who gets more attention once the new one is home...


----------



## jeb21

Normally a Smith & Wesson 38 caliber revolver in an owb holster. My favorite carry weapon is a 3" model 64. I also like the 642 and the model 60. I have other handguns that I will carry including a number of pistols but I always seem to come back to a 38 caliber smith.


----------



## toolboxluis

ok i carry m&p 9 X2 extra mags total of 51 rounds and i carry all that in a
Maxpedition Fatboy Versipack S-type


----------



## Todd

toolboxluis said:


> ok i carry m&p 9 X2 extra mags total of 51 rounds and i carry all that in a
> Maxpedition Fatboy Versipack S-type


51 rounds?!? What kind of firefight are you planning on being in? :smt033


----------



## 2006sporty

Springfield XD40SC in a smartcarry pouch.


----------



## dandanthearmyman

I like my p1445ldaltd in an cheep uncle mikes or an xd45 in the same holster when not at work. There is no weapons allowed in a government building.:smt022 Go figure.


----------



## toolboxluis

this is what i carry Maxpedition Fatboy Versipack S-type pleas fallow the link and an FNP-9 and two extra mags


----------



## toolboxluis

Todd said:


> 51 rounds?!? What kind of firefight are you planning on being in? :smt033


hey you dont now what mite happen i mite have to defend my self against 51 gang member,51 attempt of robbery,51 carjackers....... and the list keep getting longer:anim_lol:


----------



## unpecador

It basically comes down to “the more the merrier” although; you probably wouldn’t be fast enough to conquer that many gang members, etc. etc. I may applaud the effort nevertheless.

But hey “whatever floats your boat”. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bisley

I carry the best gun I am able to conceal comfortably. My preference is a Commander-size 1911, IWB, or XD45 equipped with a Clip-Draw, but depending on the appropriate mode of dress, I may have a Kahr K9, IWB, or a j-frame .38 in a khaki pocket, or my very last resort, a Ruger LCP .380, in a front blue jeans pocket.

I am equipped to carry with most of the available methods, and vary my carry mode according to my environment and expected threat level.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Para LTC .45 or a Colt MK IV Officers ACP in the warmer months (rather IWB or OWB)

I usually have a gov framed 1911 in a shoulder rig in the colder months. I sometimes will switch that out with one of a few though being I have a few shoulder rigs for different guns.

A 357 in my Jeep

Can be about anything when I'm wandering around home plus the 12 ga. in my bdrm.


----------



## hideit

why do these percentages add up to over 100%?

must be some math programming error there somewhere


----------



## bruce333

hideit said:


> why do these percentages add up to over 100%?
> 
> must be some math programming error there somewhere


Nope. This poll allows more than 1 choice, so the total percent will be over 100.


----------



## revolvers&w

642 in a galco IWB 
Para 14-45 in a galco concelable.


----------



## rook83

S&W airweight .38. In the pocket in warmer weather, IWB when it's cold enough for a jacket. Fortunately, in FL, it's not cold enough that often, so the majority of the time it's in my pocket.


----------



## Outlaw Ringo

I carry a HK uspc iwb, but it would be nice to have something small enough for pocket carry.


----------



## Slowfire

Major caliber, IWB, strongside at the 4:00 position


----------



## VAMarine

I carry mostly IWB for all my guns, my primary guns are currently 9mm, but I also carry .380 and .45.

Occasionally I'll pocket carry, but I just like IWB better.


----------



## Angus

At home, when I'm out back shooting or walking through the woods, I carry open. I also usually have a rifle, most likely my SKS or Marlin 336 with me. People have been known to hunt on my property, so I want to make it clear that I'm not going to take crap from anyone right from the start. 

In public, I carry my .45 or 40 S&W in either my IWB holster or a belt holster.. I dress purposefully for both types and which I choose will be determined by my level of activity. My Kimber fits nicely in my IWB holster in the appendix position, and I know I'm pretty much good to go with that.. Only problem is grabbing the gun isn't as easy as my belt holster in the 2-3 O'clock position.


----------



## DaltonGang

fanny pack is the only way we in Illinois (handguns are bad here) can get way with it. you must have Firearms Owner's Identification Document, gun must be unloaded, in a seperate compartment than the ammo.


----------



## Todd

DaltonGang said:


> fanny pack is the only way we in Illinois (handguns are bad here) can get way with it. you must have Firearms Owner's Identification Document, gun must be unloaded, in a seperate compartment than the ammo.


Please, please, please tell me that's for transport to the range and you don't actually carry like that on a daily basis. If so, I'd love to know the reasoning.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

DaltonGang said:


> fanny pack is the only way we in Illinois (handguns are bad here) can get way with it. you must have Firearms Owner's Identification Document, gun must be unloaded, in a seperate compartment than the ammo.


I moved to CO from IL, and if you think you wouldn't get in trouble for carrying like that, I hope for your sake that you never get caught.


----------



## DaltonGang

I don't carry here because of the screwed up law makers, the fanny pack thing is the only way you have a " legal fighting chance to carry " as told to me by local police chief. he thinks it is bs.


----------



## DaltonGang

you can put gun in your truck but it must be cased seperate from the ammo also. and both must be out of reach of the ocupants.


----------



## ZO6Vettever

I carry a S&W Sigma 9mm IWB in a Kholster. I have had the Kholster about 2 months and it is great, very comfortable. I do sometimes carry in a "nerd bag", a Tommy's Gun Pack. Nerdy or not it is a great way to carry, the draw is just as fast as IWB under a shirt. You also have the option of slipping you hand around your weapon without brandishing if something doesn't look quite right to you. The more I use the Gun Pack the more I like it and it may become my daily carry method when the dog days get here.


----------



## ECHOONE

full size 1911, .45 cal in a crossdrawer holster,second fastest postion to drawer from,easiest from sitting position,very easy to conceal,very comfortable and very easy for me to aquire stance I apply


----------



## gunsite

i carry a 45 cal, usually hip, and sometimes ankle.


----------



## Trailgunner

Living in Mass. the weather changes from season to season so I vary what I carry according to dress, occassion, and threat level expected. Usually in the colder months I carry my 40 Glock or my SP-101 either in the waistband or on a strong-side holster. Warmer weather finds either of these in a IWB carry mode. Very hot summer weather may be a pocket pistol in a front pocket.


----------



## gilream

"in IWB (includes pager pal) "

Please explain IWB? and what's a pager pal?
thanks


----------



## Todd

gilream said:


> Please explain IWB? and what's a pager pal?


IWB = Inside Waist Band

http://www.pagerpal.com/


----------



## kilts4ever

*What I carry and how*

Well, I just changed from a Kahr MK40 that had some issues to the Para PDA 9mm. I can place shots much better with the 9mm rather than a 40 S&W in a 3 inch barrel. The Kahr had a stout recoil, where I could hit the paper but never new where, lol. I wear a DM Bullard IWP leather on the right/strong side and a 2 mag IWP mag pouch on the left/weak side.


----------



## grandma44

Most of the time I carry my .38 pink lady, but other times I carry my Taurus PT22


----------



## hunter27

sig .357 sig IWB:smt1099


----------



## YFZsandrider

hunter27 said:


> sig .357 sig IWB:smt1099


NICE!!:mrgreen: ...I need a Sig My 1911's might look at it kinda funny.


----------



## Bm7b5

Glock 22, mexican carry, empty chamber


----------



## sfav8r

I carry an STI Ranger II .45 ACP IWB. As a CHL instructor I have access to quite a few guns and carried a Kimber for a few years, but one hour on the range with the STI and I was sold. Over 5,000 rounds later and only 1 malfunction which was ammo related.


----------



## DennisE

SIG239 SAS Gen2 9mm in a Milt Sparks VersiMax2 IWB holster! Dennis


----------



## O2Si

I carry a brace of Kimbers, Eclipse Ultra II .45 and an Ultra RCP II also in .45.

I like the inside the waistband holster for the primary and a Galco ankle glove for the second. My IWB holster used to be a Milt Sparks but now I wear a generic one out of the Brownells catalog and it rocks.


----------



## dondavis3

Fun survey -

I carry in the following way / caliber:

In cold weather - Sig Sauer P2022 in 9mm or a Ruger P345 in .45 cal. in OWB Gelco on the belt.

80% time I carry a Ruger LCP in DeSantis pocket holster in my pocket (you can not see it at all).

Or Sig P230 SL or Walther PPK/S in a fanny pac, or camera bag.


:smt1099


----------



## SIGness

A .40 IWB either a SIG P229 or Walther PPS.


----------



## Zertek

Glock 19 IWB


----------



## Agitator

I use my ruger super redhawk .44 mag 7.5" bbl in a shoulder holster.
Laugh if you want....


----------



## 9mmFan

Mostly a Taurus 905 revovler owb or a Bersa 380 when needed to carry smaller.


----------



## cougartex

Beretta Cougar L in a Galco Yaqui holster.


----------



## nickbeezee

Springfield XD 45 Compact in a Blade-Tech or Desantis IWB Holster .... all very comfy and hardly know it is there


----------



## hpi09

Depending on the weather I carry either my Mill. Pro Taurus .40 with sholder holster. Hotter days either the Bersa .380 or my snub nose .357 Taurus the last 2 I carry useing a belt holster.:smt033


----------



## Drjordan

I carry a Glock 9mm (model 26) on my ankle in a Galco Ankle Glove 99% of the time. Once in a blue moon, I'll carry it in an IWB holster.


----------



## tobymcso506

*I like it*

when I am off duty I carry a Smith and Wesson airweight .38 in my pocket. I sometimes carry my colt series 80 officer's model .45acp in a paddle holster at the small of my back. The recoil of my snub nose is horrible with +P and +P+ ammo though.


----------



## VietVet68

I'm curious why 9mm is called LIGHT in this survey?


----------



## SCJeffro

I carry a "light" :smt104 9mm OD green Glock 26 w/11+1 Speer Gold Dot Hollow Points + another 12 in a spare mag. When I OC it rides in a Serpa holster and when I conceal (after I get my CCW in the mail) it will ride in a *crossbreed supertuck holster* (by FAR the best and most comfortable IWB holster I have EVER owned!)


----------



## crash972

Glock 36, IWB w/extra mag. Corbon +P 165


----------



## Shipwreck

ANother old thread that has been around for a while...

I currently carry a Beretta 92FS in a Comptac IWB holster - I will be switching to a Beretta M9A1 (railed Beretta) in another week or so when my holster arrives.

I generally use 124 gr 9mm Hydrashok or 124 gr 9mm Golddot for defensive purposes.


----------



## recoilguy

I was just reading over this thread and saw my avitar and said to myself I didn't think I posted here before. But someone else shares my avitar....only his is better then mine too....freaked me out for a second.

I carry a 9mm Kahr in a leather / Kydex hybrid tuckable type IWB holster....It doesnt get mudch nicer to carry then that!!!

RCG


----------



## danite

*carry and then there's carry*

working i carry a glock 19 with a clip-draw,rt.hand/s.o.b..and a xd.45 service mod. o.e.m. holster/com-tac tri-layer belt on rt.hip at 4 o'clock.the belt makes it work.also micro-tech o.t.f. halo 3 in a neck-sheath,spyderco police 3 clipped rt.hip pocket,s.o.g.aegis clipped left frt.not working,the glock,spyderco,and aegis,in same places,at work everybody is in tandem.


----------



## danite

*only sold 2?*

looking here i see myself and one other person are the ones who kept clip-draw in business? come on.the damn thing works .IWB of course ,1 o'clock to 6,clip it all around,SOB seems to work pretty good,but kidney,hip,and appendix(mexican),even cross-draw are very feasible and have their own advantages with the clip,a good belt is a must though.not bad-mouthing other carry methods this one works for me,and with those push out trigger pop-locks you can even carry a glock with one in the spout with out sweating shooting off your tender business


----------



## Russ

Kahr CM9 with 124 gr +p Gold Dot. Pocket holster is a Desantis Super Fly. The Holster is very comfortable and if you are concerned about printing the Super Fly comes with a velcro flap that covers the entire firearm. I decided not to use the added flap due to slowing me down reaching for the butt of the firearm.


----------



## Highhawk1948

Colt .45, 1911, in a belt holster


----------



## Chris_Linneman

I've got a G26 which I've so far carried IWB, in a 5.11 fanny pack, and an army cammo man purse (very manly). I also have a 5.11 undershirt with built in holster but it's been too hot to try that out yet. Need a different IWB holster - the one I'm using hurts.


----------



## berettatoter

Pocket, ankle, and sometimes IWB for me. Different strokes for different folks.:smt033


----------



## Highhawk1948

Old Model Blackhawk, .357, inside the waist holster


----------



## Holly

I carry my SR9c in my purse. I feel so manly...


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Holly said:


> ...I feel so manly...


You are, dear. You are. :smt083


----------



## Survivor

I prefer OWB @ 3:00 in a leather holster. Pretty much old school.

Survivor


----------



## SgtMoe

I carry my Sig 226 in a Blackhawk Serpa at 4 o'clock......or in a Tagua Leather IWB in the SOB
I carry my SA-XD sub-compact 9 in a Blackhawk Serpa at 4 o'clock.......and in a Tagua Leather IWB in the SOB



















Death Smiles at Everyone.....Marines Smile Back.....Semper Fi......:smt1099


----------



## Packard

Right now I'm carrying two weapons. A Glock 27 in a Galco ankle glove, and S & W 340PD (.357) in a Safariland pocket holster.

Neither is a backup weapon. One is a "seated" and one is a "standing" weapon. The S & W is easily accessed when standing (but impossible to access while seated). The ankle holster is accessible while seated, but slow to access when standing.


----------



## Charliefox

Glock 19 in a Safariland paddle holster sometimes, but my P32 in a DeSantis pocket holster always.


----------



## Raymond

I carry a Kimber Covert II .45 acp on my belt.


----------



## XRacer

I carry a PX-4 compact 9mm most of the time in an IWB holster similar to a Supertuk. Occasionally I carry an M&P 45 FS in a fobus paddle holster it isn't nearly as combfortable though.


----------



## berettabone

Bodyguard .380.....Remington UHD 102 gr. bjhp


----------



## Holly

Since October, I stopped carrying in my purse (Thanks, Steve). So, I'm sure this will also be met with disapproval, but I carry my SR9c in my Remora holster, at 5:00, with the grip facing out (right).

I tried to find a picture, but apparently I'm the only one who does this.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

*Holly*, be extremely careful about falling backwards on that gun you carry at "5:00." You could injure your spine, perhaps permanently.
It might be a good thing to practice rolling away from the pistol, as you fall backwards. Not only would you save yourself possible spine damage, but you would be able to make a retaliatory presentation much more easily from down there on the floor.
Do you ever practice presenting and shooting from supine? You should, you know. Prone too.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *Holly*, be extremely careful about falling backwards on that gun you carry at "5:00." You could injure your spine, perhaps permanently.
> It might be a good thing to practice rolling away from the pistol, as you fall backwards. Not only would you save yourself possible spine damage, but you would be able to make a retaliatory presentation much more easily from down there on the floor.
> Do you ever practice presenting and shooting from supine? You should, you know. Prone too.


(self deletes 9 smart ass comments in a vain attempt at being a good forum contributor )


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Only nine?
Ted, I'm ashamed of you!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *Holly*, be extremely careful about falling backwards on that gun you carry at "5:00." You could injure your spine, perhaps permanently.
> It might be a good thing to practice rolling away from the pistol, as you fall backwards. Not only would you save yourself possible spine damage, but you would be able to make a retaliatory presentation much more easily from down there on the floor.
> Do you ever practice presenting and shooting from supine? You should, you know. Prone too.


many many years ago when i first got into judo and jiu-jistu i remember spending weeks learning how to fall without getting hurt... then how to position ourselves to defend from the ground... over the years those lesson have come back to save my ass, literally.... slipping on the ice on a philly sidewalk 30 years later i did a damn near perfect shoulder roll and was none worse for the wear....

learning to fall is a basic self defense skill that very few have much less master.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Only nine?
> Ted, I'm ashamed of you!


slow day..... lol


----------



## Holly

I do love you guys...


----------



## Packard

5:00 is not so bad. More likey to injure a kidney than the spine. But I think that having the butt forward is not such a good idea. In a fast draw you will be pointing the weapon at your vitals as you clear the holster. 

I think you can become comfortable at teh 4:00 position with the conventional grip position. If you still have the figure that I prefer to imagine you do, then this should conceal well.


----------



## Holly

Packard said:


> 5:00 is not so bad. More likey to injure a kidney than the spine. But I think that having the butt forward is not such a good idea. In a fast draw you will be pointing the weapon at your vitals as you clear the holster.
> 
> I think you can become comfortable at teh 4:00 position with the conventional grip position. If you still have the figure that I prefer to imagine you do, then this should conceal well.


Haha, thanks. I feel VERY uncomfortable with the "conventional grip position". It is awkward and I can't draw. As for my kidneys, my old age has already given me wonderful kidney stones... So, eff 'em.


----------



## Charlie

I also like the butt forward position. You do not have to "sweep" yourself drawing any more than from the conventional position. It's all in training. Just draw and keep the muzzle pointed down and away from your body. Now if you are going to shoot from sittin' on your butt or laying back, the only logical answer would be an ankle holster. Fall back, bring your knee up, grab your gun from your ankle holster and straighten your leg. Your pistol/revolver should be pointing at the targed as soon as it comes out of the holster.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Holly said:


> I do love you guys...


OMG: Don't tell your husband! Or Jean... :smt083


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Holly said:


> I do love you guys...





Steve M1911A1 said:


> OMG: Don't tell your husband! Or Jean... :smt083


i dont care who knows


----------



## Holly

:smt043Hahaha!


----------



## Brevard13

Holly said:


> Since October, I stopped carrying in my purse (Thanks, Steve). So, I'm sure this will also be met with disapproval, but I carry my SR9c in my Remora holster, at 5:00, with the grip facing out (right).
> 
> I tried to find a picture, but apparently I'm the only one who does this.


So what's next the bra holster?

On a serious note. My wife is wanting a purse to carry her pistol in when she get her CCW. They are allowed to carry a gun as long as it isn't on their immediate person (OWB or IWB). She likes the ones with the longer straps and a pretty big main compartment. Any, recommendations?


----------



## dondavis3

Cheaper Than Dirt has several of them for sale.

Here is one example for $39

LEG-903 - Concealment Purse Navy 10" x 9" Top Grain Leather

They have several of them

My wife & daughter carry in a purse like this all the time.

:smt1099


----------



## Packard

Brevard13 said:


> So what's next the bra holster?
> 
> On a serious note. My wife is wanting a purse to carry her pistol in when she get her CCW. They are allowed to carry a gun as long as it isn't on their immediate person (OWB or IWB). She likes the ones with the longer straps and a pretty big main compartment. Any, recommendations?


There is a bra-holster. It clips onto the front of the bra (in the center). It probably is not well suited to a full-sized 1911 (in most cases). But a Kel-tec .32 weighs less than 7 ounces and might work. Access would be interesting however.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Packard said:


> There is a bra-holster...Access would be interesting however.


There's a couple of videos out there, showing how it works. (Appropriately, it's called the _FlashBang_.)

Evidently it's both comfortable and fairly quick; and during a presentation, nothing shows past the navel.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Steve M1911A1 said:


> There's a couple of videos out there, showing how it works. (Appropriately, it's called the _FlashBang_.)
> 
> Evidently it's both comfortable and fairly quick; and during a presentation, nothing shows past the navel.


there is also a upper thigh, deep conceal holster for women who work protective details and i have seen this displayed very effectively AND got to remove it myself on a subsequent date....


----------



## Holly

Brevard13 said:


> So what's next the bra holster?
> 
> On a serious note. My wife is wanting a purse to carry her pistol in when she get her CCW. They are allowed to carry a gun as long as it isn't on their immediate person (OWB or IWB). She likes the ones with the longer straps and a pretty big main compartment. Any, recommendations?


http://gunpurse.net/ and http://www.ccwsupply.biz/PurseHolstersPAGE.htm Are my recommendations. Galco and such have _OK_ purses, but they're ugly... and look like you bought them to carry a gun (plus, they have "Galco" on the rivets :smt018).

I don't carry in a purse anymore (thanks, Steve), but if I still did, I'd buy a new one of these.

Also, the bra idea is *STUPID*.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

*Holly*;
I get "site not found-error" when I click on your link.

What's your take on that _FlashBang_ bra holster? Why "stupid"?


----------



## Holly

Fixed links. Thank you. The FlashBang _looks_ great in videos. However, if you tried hanging a gun from _your_ breasts, you'd understand. :mrgreen: Maybe if they invented a better bra to go with it... To much weight in that area... Also, it would limit mobility for anyone with even a minimally active lifestyle. Breasts are in the way enough as it is... Just my opinion on the matter.


----------



## scooter

Holly said:


> Fixed links. Thank you. The FlashBang _looks_ great in videos. However, if you tried hanging a gun from _your_ breasts, you'd understand. :mrgreen: Maybe if they invented a better bra to go with it... To much weight in that area... Also, it would limit mobility for anyone with even a minimally active lifestyle. Breasts are in the way enough as it is... Just my opinion on the matter.


:smt115If no one thought you or your husband would protest Im sure someone would volunteer to help hold them up for you. (ducking an running here boss:help


----------



## scooter

I apologize for that one lord send me to new guinea and feed me to the pygmys.........


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Sorry—I'm laughing too hard to add anything here.

But I pity those pygmies.


----------



## Sac327

Being female with a CWP in the south where the summers are hot it is hard always carry on you so I either carry a Ruger LCP revolver in a large purse or a Walther PPK/S in my pocket with a simple Uncle Mikes pocket holster or in a small cross body with an extra magazine. The Walther .380 is so very slim and accurate for me to use and does not have the painful recoil of the Ruger. But, in the car I also have a Glock 19 in case I need it. 
One thing women have to remember when carrying in a purse is that semi auto's can jam when extracting if you try to fire through your purse but no problem doing that with a revolver. But, the bad guys can take your purse and have your gun instead of you so I would rather carry it on me, but not always easy to do for women.


----------



## XDM6951

What I carry depends on where I go .I carry a S&W 340PD or 642 in pocket or belt mostly . If I have to go somewhere that is not safe I dont go . But if I have to I take my XDM 3.8 with 19 RD mag critical defence and a extra mag .Galco shoulder holster classic lite .


----------



## matt_the_millerman

I carry a tcp 380 in front pocket in a remora holster for now. Just got my permit Saturday! Have a CZ p-01 on the way that will be IWB carry once i get it:mrgreen:. But I still will carry the tcp in pocket at work, I am a painting sub contractor and way too much bending, crouching, stretching ect. to conceal anywhere but my pocket.


----------



## redneck

kimber ultra carry II
right hip in a crossbreed supertuck


----------



## cuddlbug00

Sac327 said:


> But, the bad guys can take your purse and have your gun instead of you so I would rather carry it on me, but not always easy to do for women.


I agree. I always carry in a holster. I carry a Taurus TCP .380 in a holster in the front. My jeans are always too tight to carry in my pocket or the pockets are just not big enough. I would love to carry our Walther pk380 but it is just too big for a holster.


----------



## velo99

Ruger P89 in a Desantis IWB. Wife thought I left it at home last night til she put her arm around my waist. Said " you did bring Ruthanne. I thought she was home with the girls." If I can conceal a full size from my wife, I am g2g.


----------



## berettatoter

Lately, with all the hot weather, its been "pocket rocket" time chambered in .380 ACP. Hey, don't laugh. It would still leave a mark!


----------



## guardrail

Glock 23, IWB Crossbreed supertuck holster. This time of year the leather is developing quite the patina. I also clean the outside of the Glock more often.


----------



## Easy_CZ

Depending on my mood, I'll carry my Ruger SR1911 in a Mitch Rosen or my S&W Model 38 Airweight in Akers leather. Both are OWB holsters. I sometimes carry my Glock 31 in a Blackhawk, but find it fairly blocky compared to the 1911. It's my gym gun, which I carry in a DeSantis Scabbard with a reload. 

Except for the gym loadout, all guns are worn on-body with two reloads, a Fenix flashlight and a Kershaw blade. 

Will be adding a satin CZ-75 Compact to the mix in a few weeks.


----------



## mustang652

I carry either a 380 or a 9mm Bersa OWB covered by a long or short sleeve over-shirt


----------



## SteveC

I have IWB and OWB holsters for Glock 19 and Taurus MillPro PT145; which one I use depends on situation and clothing.


----------



## cts4223

The way I think is you carry where you can. And some people say a 380 is not an acceptable defense gun but if you are proficient enough with anything you can carry it. Even a 22 in the head will kill someone.


----------



## Charlie

A .22 in the groin may stop the threat! :nutkick:


----------



## Steve M1911A1

SteveC said:


> I have IWB and OWB holsters for Glock 19 and Taurus MillPro PT145; which one I use depends on situation and clothing.





cts4223 said:


> The way I think is you carry where you can...


I strongly suggest that you both rethink your statements.
The effective use of a defensive weapon hinges upon quick deployment.
If you do not carry your defensive pistol in the same place all of the time, and if you do not practice presentations from that same place, you will fumble your draw and come off second best in the most important contest of your life.


----------



## Charlie

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I strongly suggest that you both rethink your statements.
> The effective use of a defensive weapon hinges upon quick deployment.
> If you do not carry your defensive pistol in the same place all of the time, and if you do not practice presentations from that same place, you will fumble your draw and come off second best in the most important contest of your life.


I agree with Steve wholeheartedly! I generally carry (concealed) one of two guns all the time. They are in exactly the same place on my hip not matter which it is. I occassionally p_ractice _(around the house and ranch) carrying my Smith 640 in an ankle holster and I promise you will never forget where and ankle gun is!!


----------



## sgtwalker

*Power*



Maximo said:


> It's May in Texas so we already have warm weather so I will be going with an IWB most of the time. For me the M&P compact is almost the perfect carry gun. Works great IWB, OWB, shoulder, belly band, pocket (vest), Daily planner holster, Sissy pack, and put in the mag with flush plate and it even works well on the ankle.


Excuse me, you carry for what you expect to be the threat . I can carry an RPG but maybe I don't need that much power just what we need. If I am dealing with snakes make get a small shot round. Do not try to hit the tail of the snake, hit the head.You have to rememer thah.


----------



## MikeyMike

What I carry is usually mood/job specific, but of all the handguns I own, my fave for the belt and EDC is my G23 with 9mm conversion barrel. I carry 135gr + P HP's and love it. I changed out to a ss 15lb guide rod and spring, 3.5lb Ghost trigger, and an extended slide stop for giggles. With that heavier conversion barrel, there is no, and I mean none, muzzle flip or noticeable recoil. I can stay on target for all 15 rounds. I keep one in the barrel and with 3 15rnd mags, that's a lot of heat. In the case and under the seat is the .40 barrel and a .357 barrel for it, with extra ammo for all three calibers.

*** FYI ... I just bought my first ever Sig. A P229 (no rail) in .357 Sig. Stainless steel upper and lower, factory Sig 'Nite' sights. It was an estate trade my LGS picked up. Never fired. Well, I fired it and I absolutely love it. So, it may, in short order, negate everything I just wrote above about the Glock! I have a .40 barrel coming for it from the factory, and am waiting to hear from them about a 9mm barrel for it, too. I never thought I'd gush on any of my weapons as much as I do my M&P45, but I tell you what, that Sig, in .357 Sig just moved me. It seemed the perfect mix of power, handling and feel on the hip. I may be a Sig whore now ... damnit ...


----------



## MikeyMike

sgtwalker said:


> Excuse me, you carry for what you expect to be the threat . I can carry an RPG but maybe I don't need that much power just what we need. If I am dealing with snakes make get a small shot round. Do not try to hit the tail of the snake, hit the head.You have to rememer thah.


Actually, you should be carrying what YOU are comfortable and confident with to address any threat. What good is a .40 or .45 if it's too much for the person to handle? NADA, NIX, NOTHING, ZERO.

I agree with that M&P comment, too, except mine are full size. If you get the chance & the money, try out an FNX40. Great shoulder rig. A little much for IWB but do-able... I find it to fit, feel and handle alot like my MP40 ... just with a hammer and a little less muzzle flip.


----------



## brokenback

I carry a few different caliber guns. 45ACP 9MM and 380,
I carry shoulder holster and pocket holster all guns are loaded one in the chamber with safety on. I feel this is the only way to carry in any holstered. Loaded cocked and safety on. I do not understand why you would carry any other way.


----------



## berettabone

I carry a couple different caliber guns. .40 cal., and .380 cal. OWB in the cold months, and front pocket in the warm months. Although I have a hammer fired DA SA, a striker fired DA, and a hammer fired DA. I carry all of them the same way. One in the chamber, safety off. This is why they developed certain types of handguns. No matter which firearm I am carrying, they come out firing immediately. No hammer to pull back, no safety to take off, just shoot. If you have a proper holster, there is no need IMHO, to have the safety on. Personally, I do not want to have to take the safety off, before firing. Just something extra to do. If your referring to 1911 type firearms, or other SA firearms........I don't understand why someone would want to carry "locked and cocked" with the safety on? Just seems to make extra work. It seems that the most appealing aspect of that type of carry, is that you always have that SA trigger, from start to finish. I am not knocking 1911 firearms. It's a matter of personal preference, I know.....and they are beautiful firearms, but I think that there are alot of shooters out there, like myself, that carry without a safety.......... ...I do not understand why you would carry any other way.. .


brokenback said:


> I carry a few different caliber guns. 45ACP 9MM and 380,
> I carry shoulder holster and pocket holster all guns are loaded one in the chamber with safety on. I feel this is the only way to carry in any holstered. Loaded cocked and safety on. I do not understand why you would carry any other way.


----------



## TAPnRACK

As long as you train to disengage the safety while drawing... and train to do that, I don't think it's a factor. It comes down to muscle memory and training. I usually lean towards DA/SA with a decocker... but I understand those who feel more comfortable with a safety... especially carrying cocked & locked with a SA trigger.

"You will most likely NOT rise to the occasion... but revert back to your level of training."

-paraphrased quote


----------



## charlie46

I carry a SigP250SC.45 IWB all times when outside the house, next to me inside the house, and lock it in car when at places not allowed by law(most of the time).


----------



## Stengun

Howdy,

Glock 23 .40S&W in a Glock sport holster @ 3:00. 

I'm currently on vacation in Alaska and I have packed my G23 all over the Kenai Peninsula. 

The surprising part of my vacation is that I have not meet or seen a person that was packin' heat Yes I do know how to spot someone that's packin'. 

Paul


----------



## Jed Henson

I carry a Diamondback DB380 in a Remora IWB holster. I wear cargo shorts and cargo pants a lot, and carry the DB380 in the front-right cargo pocket.


----------



## dondavis3

I'm left handed

I carry in a outside the pants holster - either one of these










I carry a S&W M&P Shield or 9c

My Shield










Works well for me daily

:smt1099


----------



## flashovr89

Used to carry my S&W 3913 (not the lady Smith!) OWB but I recently purchased the Kahr PM9 (which I'm having jamming issues with) to carry but because of that issue I still carry the 3913 in winter or "jacket weather." Bought the PM9 to carry in warm "less clothing weather" or year round. 
Until I figure out what's up with the Kahr, it'll be my trusted 3913 (bought in 1989!) and the reason to carry...Because I can!


----------



## HighlandLofts

I bought a Kahr PM9 a couple of years ago and never had any issues with it. Did you buy the gun new or used? I guess there's a bad apple in every barrel. Ussally the Kahrs are prety dependable.


----------



## flashovr89

Bought it new from Bass Pro. I read the Kahr was a pretty good firearm so even with a stiff price compared to other pocket guns I went ahead and bought it. So far I've only put around 100 round through it so it's not broken in yet, starting to feel I got the lemon. I may just pack it up and send it back for a tune up, lol


----------



## HighlandLofts

Must be a lemon, Your paying a couple of hundred dollars more for the Kahr compared to some of the other compact 9mm pistols. Kahr should make it right, What ammo were you useing? I've shot several brands out of mine with no issues ever. I've probably shot 500 to 600 rounds through mine.


----------



## PT111Pro

Summer carry:
Shorts, T-Shirt and Flip Flops a H&S 32 long Revolver in the pocket.
S&W Shield 9mm IWB

Winter carry:
Taurus PT 111 Pro IWB
SD9VE IWB


----------



## Sempervigilans

Depends on the day, depends on the outfit but I always figure something out. I usually carry a beretta 92 on my hip when at work or out and about. If I'm not wearing cargo pants, I'm wearing cargo shorts so that I can "belt up". For more glamorous occasions that call for a slender belt, I go with my "Archer" style .380 in a waist holster. I got a belly band for when I jog, or I've otherwise decided to not wear cargo shorts or pants. Regardless of the situation, I feel like if I'm not carrying it's because I'm being lazy, which DOES happen on occasion.


----------



## DirtyDog

Most commonly, Taurus PT 111 G2 in an AlienGear IWB behind my hip. If I want something bigger, a Glock 41 or Para P14-45. If I want smaller, a Glock 26 or Bersa 380. 

If IWB isn't going to work, I carry in a fanny pack or shoulder holster.


----------



## riverrambler

*conccealed carry*

I carry a Beretta 96 in a horizontal shoulder holster with a loose waist coat or loose vest if on my bicycle. If its hot I use a leather fanny pack that has a Velcro quick release gun compartment.


----------



## guitarjem

Always IWB and I love using my Vedder light tuck. Deep concealment or summer months I carry my M&P Shield in 9mm with Hornady critical defense JHP. Winter or cooler months I carry either my Walther PPQ 9mm or Springfield XDM 3.8 chambered in 45, also Hornady JHP. I use Vedder IWB for all my handguns.


----------



## ppsm2

I carry a Walther PPS M2 iwb all the time I am left handed and sold my PPS for this new one


----------



## Hoosier_Dan

Spenser said:


> What, and how do we all carry?
> 
> Does the circumstances you're carrying in dictate what you pack? For instance, if you're out and about on private land, are you carrying openly with a belt or shoulder holster?
> 
> Work dictate how you carry?
> 
> Just curious. There's options here.


Some folks ask what I carry. My answer is: depends on what I'm wearing. A .380 drops into my pocket easily. I can shoot it well,and it gives me 6+1 capacity. I also have a 9mm that I can carry in a shoulder holster, giving me 16+1 capacity plus two spare mags on board.


----------



## Babbalou1956

I never planned on carrying my full sized SIG P250, it's my nightstand gun. But I figured out how to carry it anyway without printing at all. Pointed straight down, grip forward in a belly band. Not in my pants but halfway between my belt & arm pit. It would only print with a really tight shirt & I don't wear those. I left it on awhile & forgot it was there. Walking around my arms don't hit it & it doesn't get in the way. It takes a bit longer reaching it compared to my preferred method, pocket holster. On the other hand I've got 10+1 in .45 & it's way easier to hit with than my LCR .38 or .380 Pico, especially beyond 7 yards. Possibly someone else has mentioned this somewhere so I hope I'm not duplicating information, I did a search to check.


----------



## Cannon

My 9mm compact / sub compact is virtually invisible when I carry IWB, and that's just fine with me.


----------



## Gainestruk

I carry a Remington RM380 IWB it doesn't print at all, it weighs about 15 ounces loaded, most time I forget it is there.
I've shot 50 rounds of Remington 95 grain FMJ and 50 rounds Remington 88 grain HTP (High Terminal Preformance) hollow points so far no malfunction of any kind.
I'm very happy I got this gun, my wife can rack slide, this is only pistol I have that she can use if I'm not around. I do keep my 9 mm Hi-point cocked and ready if I'm not at home and have the RM380.
PS. The high point has about 500 rounds thru it and last 400 or so no failures with it. (I trust it)


----------



## Cannon

Carrying a 380 isn't my first choice but on occasion it was the only gun that made sense because of dress and weather made it the only one that wouldn't print. I much prefer a 9mm, but any gun is better than no gun when the need arises!


----------



## berettatoter

I will be carrying this for a while, now that I picked it up today:

Going to run some rounds through it Sunday.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

*beretta*toter? :smt102

From exactly which side of the Austrian/Italian border did that gun come?
Are you wearing short leather pants, and practicing your yodelling?
:anim_lol:


----------



## Blackhawkman

I carry a 380 in my cargo pockets in summer, my 19 on my belt under my shirt and coat in winter.


----------



## Indigowolf

I hope this explains it all... 








If not that's a LCP with a Bear Creek wallet holster.


----------



## Darkstar888

I carry a Walther P99c QA 9mm. 10+1 124g HST in a Desantis Slim Tuk kydex holster. 15rd backup mag with grip adaptor loaded with Speer Gold Dot 124g +P in a Sticky mag pouch. Kershaw Leek. Streamlight 1L. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowroses

I carry a S&W hammerless snubbie 38 or a CZ P-01 9mm in an Undertech tank top with an open shirt over it both summer and winter. Even a light weight over shirt doesn't print. Just bought the Undertech leggings and started to carry in them with a long tunic top or sweater over.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

yellowroses said:


> I carry a S&W hammerless snubbie 38 or a CZ P-01 9mm in an Undertech tank top with an open shirt over it both summer and winter. Even a light weight over shirt doesn't print. Just bought the Undertech leggings and started to carry in them with a long tunic top or sweater over.


I'll be interested to know how you and the Undertech clothing are getting on, but only after you've used them for more than three consecutive months (with frequent practice).
I am particularly interested in whether or not it is easy to quickly achieve a full firing grip on your pistol, before ever beginning a presentation, and whether or not the presentation itself can be done quickly and smoothly.

Please oblige me, and us all, with an extensive critique.


----------

